# Where to go next



## happilymatched (Jan 29, 2010)

We have been on the long road to find a uk surro. We have chatted to a few and thought we had found the one but it wasn't to be. Our meet got cancelled just before and there has been no contact since. 
This surprised me as she said she felt the meet would only confirm that we should match. 
I'm wondering what else to do. 
We want to become parents so much.


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi Fluer,

I'm sorry to here you've been let, how upsetting? especially when you were lead to believe all was going ok?

I would say to join as many Surrogacy Organisations online that you can, and chat to as many Surrogates as possible? I'm joined to about 4 and we are soon to meet up with one lovely Surrogate who I was chatting to since Jan, and now we have been "getting to know each other better" for about 5/6 weeks via personal email at least once a day, we hopefully meet for the first time at the end of the month, I was dubious and thought I'd have to pay to join either cots or Surrogacy UK I've been online with Surrogacy UK for a while now over 18 mths? and as good as they are, we went on a couple of events they are all lovely there so may be worth a research? I've mananged to find one independantly else where? which has saved us lots of money as they're not cheap to join, then you need to attend events to eventually meet someone? but it means you have to do your research on how things are best done but its easy enough to find?
Feel free to msg me.
Poppins x


----------



## nostalgicsam (Jul 1, 2005)

so sorry fleur 

have you scoured the web and ** for surrogacy 'places' ? You can join the SUK and COTS boards as non members to ask questions etc and you can also join for a fee, it's entirely upto you what you'd like to do, think all I'm trying to say is that there are 'options' and don't give up hope, feel free to PM me if you like
x


----------

